# Kaufberatung: Laptop gesucht für bis 500 € (Verwendung für Studium, Programme wie Autocad 2018/2019)



## KarlAuer (14. Januar 2020)

*Kaufberatung: Laptop gesucht für bis 500 € (Verwendung für Studium, Programme wie Autocad 2018/2019)*

Hallo zusammen!

Eine Freundin von mir braucht einen neuen Laptop / Notebook. Ich habe mich schon grob informiert und das Wichtigste zusammengetragen, aber ich würde gerne wissen, was das bestmögliche ist, was der Markt hergibt. Vor allem, da ich keine Ahnung habe, was an Leistung besonders wichtig ist für 2D und 3D Grafikerstellung.


1. Rahmenbedingungen für Kauf des neuen Laptops

Budget: 500 €
Gewicht: < 2,3 kg
Größe:  < 16 oder 15 Zoll
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (64Bit)

- Einsatz für das Studium, muss oft den ganzen Tag rumgetragen werden im Rucksack
- Sie studiert Historische Bauforschung und muss dafür in 2D und teilweise 3D arbeiten
- Anforderungen der Grafikprogramme s. u.


2. Bisheriger Laptop (ca. 10 Jahre alt)

https://www.amazon.de/Toshiba-Satellite-L670-1GX-Pentium-schwarz/dp/B004JUXF68 

Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home (64 Bit)
RAM: 4 GB
Festplatte: 300 GB
Prozessor: p6200, 2,13Ghz, 2 Kerne
Systemtap: x64 basierter PC
Bildschirmauflösung: 1600 x 900 (max)


3. Anforderungen der Programme

Adobe Mastercollection CS6 (vermutlich harmlos)

AutoCAD ab 2018

- CPU: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 64-bit (x64) processor
- Memory: 64-bit: 4 GB (8 GB recommended)
- Display: 1360 x 768 (1920 x 1080 recommended) with True Color
- Grafikkarte: Windows display adapter capable of 1360 x 768 with True Color capabilities and DirectX® 9 ¹. DirectX 11 compliant card recommended.

Genauere Anforderungen hier:
https://knowledge.autodesk.com/supp...les/System-requirements-for-AutoCAD-2018.html


Im besten Fall erfüllt der Laptop auch die Bedingungen für AutoCAD 2019, aber ich glaube, das wird bei dem Wunsch nach einem leichten und kleineren Laptop und bei dem Budget schwer. Ist aber auch kein Muss.
https://knowledge.autodesk.com/supp...oCAD-2019-including-Specialized-Toolsets.html


EDIT:
Mein Favorit wäre bisher dieser hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Lenovo-Notebook-RyzenTM-8-Thread-RadeonTM/dp/B08219B9XB



Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand einen guten Tipp hat.

Danke und Gruß
Chris


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2020)

Hast du jetzt bereits einen gefunden? Generell gibt es für den Preis halt keine "richtige" Grafikkarte, aber das scheint ja auch nicht wichtig zu sein. Ich würde unbedingt eines mit SSD nehmen, und eine Core i-CPU. Ansonsten tun sich die Geräte in der Klasse nicht viel. Wenn zB bei einem Modell die CPU sehr stark ist, ist bei einem anderen dafür zB vt das Display oder der Akku.

Hier mal 3 Tipps für um die 2kg, 15 Zoll, SSD, Windows und Intel-CPU mit 8 Threads: 

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+250+g7+6hm84es?nbb=45c48c
https://www.snogard.de/?artikelId=NOTASUSX54039&kr_tag=0104&kr_category=NOTASUSX54039 (großer Shop in einem Kölner Vorort - die verkaufen auch über eBay)
https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1CA2-01U&APID=14&iaid=20200120153125492173bb32aeb6b3
.


----------

